# Bad Experience with relocation to New Zealand



## danandsioned

We used Anglo Pacific to relocate to New Zealand and they have been awful....pay cheap buy twice is the motto

We have had many many breakages, stuff missing and inordinate delays in getting our things delivered.....you have been warned ;(


----------



## jenswaters

danandsioned said:


> We used Anglo Pacific to relocate to New Zealand and they have been awful....pay cheap buy twice is the motto
> 
> We have had many many breakages, stuff missing and inordinate delays in getting our things delivered.....you have been warned ;(


Such a shame for you. I am so sorry that you experienced this. I used them, and they were awesome for me; no breakages at all, and even used another company to get my stuff to me quickly. Having said that, we didn't have more than 25 boxes, (with hardly any fragile stuff) so maybe that accounts for some of it???

Sadly, shipping stuff across the other side of the world means that chances are increased that not everything will make it in one piece. I think that every company will give dissatisfaction to SOMEONE, as well as satisfaction to others.


----------



## danandsioned

jenswaters said:


> Such a shame for you. I am so sorry that you experienced this. I used them, and they were awesome for me; no breakages at all, and even used another company to get my stuff to me quickly. Having said that, we didn't have more than 25 boxes, (with hardly any fragile stuff) so maybe that accounts for some of it???
> 
> Sadly, shipping stuff across the other side of the world means that chances are increased that not everything will make it in one piece. I think that every company will give dissatisfaction to SOMEONE, as well as satisfaction to others.


Fair enough I guess, but that's the beauty of these forums, we have had such a bad experience that not posting our thoughts would defeat the object of the forum. ANGLO PACIFIC WERE RUBBISH FOR US!


----------



## Darla.R

For many years they were known by Brits as "_Anglo Pathetic_" google it and you'll see why.


----------



## danandsioned

Darla.R said:


> For many years they were known by Brits as "_Anglo Pathetic_" google it and you'll see why.


If only we'd known this sooner Darla...ah well. We're happily settled here in NZ, no thanks to these muppets, who despite several emails fail to accept that breakages resulting in the loss of wedding presents single piece artworks and family keepsakes is just not good enough.

Should have Googled Anglo pathetic!

Again...you have been warned


----------

